# What is this pagead2.googlesyndication.com?! How do I get rid of it?



## Zingy1 (Sep 30, 2005)

While searching for solution to draggy computer, especially my browser, I notice adpage2.googlesyndication.com appears to be intercepting my movement from page to page. I search google (as well as this site) to see what I can learn about it and inadvertently go to "fake site". What is this? How'd I pick it up, and, most importantly, how do I get rid of it?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread, please continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/617916-have-mercy-hjt-log-included.html


----------

